# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται δύο μωρά γατάκια!

## Pidgey

Δύο μωρά γατάκια ψάχνουν σπίτι για φιλοξενία, αγάπη και φροντίδα!

Είναι αδελφάκια, ένα κοριτσάκι και ένα αγοράκι,  λίγο πάνω από 1 μηνών. Γεννήθηκαν από αδέσποτη γατούλα που τα μεγάλωνε, όμως δυστυχώς από τις 7/4/2015 έμειναν μόνα. Βρέθηκαν στη βροχή και έτσι τα αναλάβαμε εμείς. Εξετάστηκαν από κτηνίατρο και πλέον μεγαλώνουν με κονσερβούλα για γατάκια.

Όποιος επιθυμεί να τα φιλοξενήσει,  χαρίζοντάς τους μία όμορφη ζωούλα, μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει στο 6949141*** (το τηλ. λόγω των κανόνων του forum όποιος το θέλει μπορεί να μου το ζητήσει γράφοντας στο προφίλ μου, ή στέλνοντας προσωπικό μήνυμα.

Θα δοθεί και  η ξηρή τροφή για γατάκια που έχει αγοραστεί ώστε να μάθουν σιγά - σιγά να τρώνε και από αυτή.

*Η ανάγκη για να βρεθεί σπίτι για τα αδελφάκια είναι άμεση!
*
Οποιοσδήποτε θέλει να βοηθήσει κοινοποιώντας το μήνυμα αυτό μέσω facebook κ.λπ. θα ήταν επίσης πολύ σημαντικό.

Πόλη: Ηράκλειο Κρήτης*

Νίκος

*Εάν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται και είναι εκτός Ηρακλείου ας επικοινωνήσει για να συζητήσουμε πως θα μπορέσει να τα παραλάβει, αρκεί όμως να κρατηθεί μία επικοινωνία για να μαθαίνω νέα τους.

----------


## jk21

Oποιος μπορει ,ας βοηθησει με τον ενα ή αλλο τροπο (εστω κοινοποιηση στα social media ) 

αξιζει !

----------


## jk21

η ημερομηνια εγκαταλειψης ειναι η 7η απριλιου και οχι η 14η που ειχε γραφτει κατ λαθος  .το θεμα διορθωθηκε

----------


## Pidgey

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...43384119076632

Τα μικρά ψάχνουν ακόμα σπίτι. Βρίσκονται στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης αλλά στέλνονται έως Αθήνα. Αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε κοινοποιηστε τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο. 

Είναι αποπαρασιτωμενα εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά και τέλος της βδομάδας θα κάνουν τα εμβόλια τους.

Είναι ανάγκη να βρουν σπιτι.

----------


## Pidgey

Εμβολιαστηκαν και τα δύο στις 4/6/25 με το τετραπλο εμβόλιο κατά της ρινοτραχειίτιδας, καλυκοΐωσης, πανλευκοπενίας και χλαμιδίωσης. Έχουν και βιβλιάρια.



Συνεχίζουν να αναζητούν σπίτι ώστε να μην γυρίσουν στο δρόμο και τους καθημερινους κινδύνους του.

Βρίσκονται στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης αλλά μεταφέρονται έως και Αθήνα.

----------


## jk21

Αξιζει οποιος μπορει ,οχι μονο να δωσει σπιτι σε αυτα τα αγγελακια ,αλλα και να στηριξει με την τελικη επιτυχια της προσπαθειας  , καποιους ανθρωπους στο να αγαπανε και να προσπαθουν ουσιαστικα για τα ζωα ! Ο νοων νοειτω !!!

----------


## Pidgey

Αυτή τη φορά η αγγελία των μικρών φιλοξενείται από τη σελίδα του κυνοκομείου Ηρακλείου Κρήτης.

Ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια με κοινοποιησεις μέσω Facebook:
https://m.facebook.com/112541418622/...53448552058623

----------


## xrisam

Μακάρι να βρεθεί ένα σπίτι για αυτές τις φατσούλες.

----------


## Pidgey

Η αγγελία μπορεί να κλείσει. Πλέον ζουν στο χωριό και τα φροντίζει ο παππούς μου.

----------

